# Rancid cocoa butter?



## alaskachick (Nov 18, 2013)

I found a container of deodorized cocoa butter that I've probably had for 5 years.  If it were rancid, would it be painfully obvious? It doesn't stink. It is not discolored. It doesn't really have much aroma (it was "deodorized"). Thoughts?


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 18, 2013)

I would just be guessing too, but it seems like if it were bad there would be SOME external sign. Smell, color, texture change?  Hopefully someone out there has a more scientific answer for you/us. Cause now I want to know the shelf life too!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 18, 2013)

Cocoa butter has a very long shelf life. Usually 4 years is what people recommend as the longest it will stay good, although deodorized cocoa butter has a slightly shorter shelf life. It has to do with the antioxidants that prevent rancidity, and that are removed in the deodorizing process. If yours smells ok, it's probably ok, but you have to think about how long someone might hold onto the soap you make, and if it might go rancid in that time.


----------



## Millymarket (Nov 28, 2013)

Use it to make personal soap


----------

